# Water Bridge?



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

I want to link to tanks and Want to know how to make a water bridge?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a link:

http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm

I don't think the guy who did it stresses this enough: both tanks have to be at the exact same height! If not, you'll get a nasty flood until both waterlines are even. I also think this idea would work best with two tanks of the same size. I also don't think it would be nearly as good of an idea without the canister filter connecting the two tanks, as this forces water flow through the bridge.


----------



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you that answers it all


----------

